# TP-LINK Range Extender als Router?



## freezy94 (30. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

meine Freundin ist nach Paderborn in ein neues Mehrfamilienhaus gezogen.
Dort hat sie in ihrem Raum einen LAN-Port. Über diesen müsste nun ein WLAN Repeater angebracht werden, ansonsten hat sie kein WLAN.

Ich habe darauf hin den TP-LINK Range Extender (Modell: TL-WA850RE) erworben.

Diesen wollte ich nun anschließen und in der Configurationswebsite kann ich lediglich nach einem WLAN Netz zum verbinden suchen.
Ist hier keine Installation via LAN-Kabel möglich? Das Ganze soll sozusagen als LAN-Brücke genutzt werden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Joungmerlin (30. August 2014)

Du hast das falsche Gerät gekauft.
Ein Range Extender vergrößert wie der Name schon sagt nur die Reichweite eines WLANs.

Du benötigst mindestens einen Access Point. Diese sind aber schon in den meisten Routern integriert, und auch preislich tut sich da nix.
Nimm nen Router von TP Link ohne Modem und gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

Vielleicht täusche ich mich, aber ein WLAN-Repeater ist an sich dazu da, ein bestehendes WLAN zu empfangen und es dann weiterzuleiten, damit die Reichweite sich erhöht. Der ist aber nicht dazu da, dass man ihn per LAN mit dem Router verbindet und dann quasi als WLAN-Basis verwendet. 

 Bzw. evlt. gibt es versch. Repeater-Typen (bin da nicht sicher), die das doch können - aber AFAIK wäre DAS dann schon ein richtiger Router und nicht mehr nur ein Repeater. 

Für Deine Freundin wäre so oder so an sich ein simpler WLAN-Router das richtige Produkt, zB Asus RT-N12E N300 Black Diamond WLAN Router, 802.11 n/b: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör wäre dann auch nicht teurer als der Repeater. Es gibt auch noch günstigere, aber der Asus ist halt solide.


----------



## freezy94 (30. August 2014)

Das Beste: Der Vermieter empfiehlt diesen Artikel für diesen Einsatzzweck.

Danke, hole mir dann einen Access Point. Welcher dürfte an sich ja irrelevant sein?


----------



## Research (30. August 2014)

Hab mir den hier als Bridge konfiguriert: TP-Link TL-WA901ND Geht super, 24/7 stabil, läuft seit Wochen ohne Neustart.
Sonst: TP-Link TL-WA801ND


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Das Beste: Der Vermieter empfiehlt diesen Artikel für diesen Einsatzzweck.


 Dann haben wohl bisher alle Mieter entweder gar keinen PC oder ihren PC per LAN-Kabel angeschlossen, sonst wäre das ja schon aufgefallen ^^


----------



## freezy94 (30. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann haben wohl bisher alle Mieter entweder gar keinen PC oder ihren PC per LAN-Kabel angeschlossen, sonst wäre das ja schon aufgefallen ^^


 
Habe mal auf ihrer Ebene nachgefragt. Die haben LAN oder einen vollwertigen Router.

Trotzdem danke an alle. Habe es mir schon gedacht, dass es mit einem Extender nicht geht.


----------

